# WAMP+autorun



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am running a WAMP2 server. It works great but I have to manually start it. Is there a way to have it autorun with the windows???


----------



## bama360 (Jul 30, 2008)

Did you try changing the services?

try this:
right click on your "my computer" icon (either on your desktop on in Explorer) 
go to "manage" 
click on services 
find wampapache and wampmysql 
double click on one at a time 
drop down in middle (most likely says "manual") click the arrow and set to automatic 
do that for each oneright click on your "my computer" icon (either on your desktop on in Explorer) 
go to "mange" 
click on services 
find wampapache and wampmysql 
double click on one at a time 
drop down in middle (most likely says "manual") click the arrow and set to automatic 
do that for each one


----------

